# lake isabella blue cat congrats!!



## joemancincy

http://www.wlwt.com/family/21572779/detail.html
copy paste link to web browser. congrats to this guy. Loveland ohio


----------



## Perch

A Loveland man fishing at Lake Isabella on Saturday landed the largest fish ever caught in Hamilton County Park District history, the park district said Tuesday.


Dwight Kidwell Jr. has been fishing at Lake Isabella since he was a kid and caught the blue catfish, which weighed in at 95 pounds. Kidwell used a trout head for bait.

The district said it It took Kidwell 40 minutes to land the fish and it took two men to put it in a net to weigh it. The fish was released back into Lake Isabella.


----------



## dinkbuster1

i may be wrong but that fish doesnt look anywhere near 95 pounds, i'd say aroung 60lb. an awesome catch nonetheless!


----------



## bkr43050

Here is a picture of an 87# fish that I found online. This fish certainly does not look to be that big. The article does not mention anything about the certification of the weight and such. One would hope that if they are keeping records that they are trying to maintain accurate records.

The new 95# catch.









Oklahoma record 87# fish.


----------



## CO_Trout

I would wager that the person reading the scale didn't realize it was upside down. 56 lbs and not 95 ???

even at 56 lbs it is a nice catch. great that they released it back too.


----------



## MuskieLuv

Pictures are so deceiving. Here is the state record, looks a little bigger but not 39#. The 87# looks bigger than both of them.


----------



## Cincyghosthunter

"Dwight Kidwell Jr. has been fishing at Lake Isabella since he was a kid and caught the blue catfish, which weighed in at 95 pounds. Kidwell used a trout head for bait.
"

Trout head for bait? Is it legal to use trout for that purpose?


----------



## Hook N Book

Cincyghosthunter said:


> "Dwight Kidwell Jr. has been fishing at Lake Isabella since he was a kid and caught the blue catfish, which weighed in at 95 pounds. Kidwell used a trout head for bait.
> "
> 
> Trout head for bait? Is it legal to use trout for that purpose?


Just curious, besides throwing it away, what else would you do with a trout head...?  It sounds like a legitmate use.


----------



## riverKing

in the state of ohio as long as the fish was legally kept and caught it can be used for bait. 
so on a lake with a slot limit, with a total of five bass per day if you flet so inclined you could catch five 6in bass on hook and line and use them for bait. legally. any gamefish can be used if legally taken.
so unless a fish is listed in the state of ohio, its fair game for bait. with how big some of the bass are in that lake I am surprised nobody has tried slow trolling with smaller trout in there....

and that fish is big, but that same scale has been sitting on that dock for atleast 5 years now.


----------



## dinkbuster1

believe it or not trout are an awesome bait for cats. used to see lots of BIG cats caught at the payponds on trout heads and filets of trout. funny, a catfish probably has never even seen, let alone eaten one in the wild


----------



## DeepDiver

This is a little off subject ,but a few years ago me and my buddy hired a guide for striper fishing at Lake Allatoona ,Georgia. The preferred bait is live rainbow trout purchased at a local bait store. I was shocked that they could use them. The trout was 5 or 6" inches long.


----------



## joemancincy

I had e-mailed the park district and this the reply Ihad received!
There are no official weigh slips, or certifications.
The scale is not certified by anyone, but is believed to be fairly accurate..
We weighed the fish on scales at the Lake Isabella boathouse 4 witnesses, plus the angler who caught the fish were present. 
The fish was weighed twice and came up the same both times. 
I did'nt believe it the first time myself..I personally called the weight. 
The huge diameter of the fish is very deceptive in the picture.

Over 20 anglers present that day who witnessed the catch, have no doubt about the weight of the fish.

Feel free to contact me directly with any other questions or concerns. 


Scotty Scott

Hamilton County Park District
Lake Isabella Family Fishing Center
10174 Loveland Maderia Rd.
Loveland, Ohio 45140
513-791-1663


----------



## The Yeti

Is Lake Isabella a pay lake? I know it's part of the Hamilton County Park system but if it's a pay lake, wouldn't that disqualify the fish from a state record anyways?

Just curious...I'm jealous that beast wasn't on the end of my line! Glad to hear it was released back to the lake!


----------



## pendog66

dinkbuster1 said:


> believe it or not trout are an awesome bait for cats. used to see lots of BIG cats caught at the payponds on trout heads and filets of trout. funny, a catfish probably has never even seen, let alone eaten one in the wild



i totally agree, all of the winter channels i caught last year were on trout chunks. I think it has to do with the oils and smell


----------



## pendog66

The Yeti said:


> Is Lake Isabella a pay lake? I know it's part of the Hamilton County Park system but if it's a pay lake, wouldn't that disqualify the fish from a state record anyways?
> 
> Just curious...I'm jealous that beast wasn't on the end of my line! Glad to hear it was released back to the lake!


yeah its a paylake


----------



## Cincyghosthunter

It is unlawful to clean fish or possess fillets while on or at a body of water. For more information, see OAC 1501:31-13-08 J per 2009 state rules, now does beheading a fish constitute part of the cleaning process?


----------



## riverKing

if that where true than alot of us are in real trouble when we use cutbait...


----------



## Hook N Book

Cincyghosthunter said:


> It is unlawful to clean fish or possess fillets while on or at a body of water. For more information, see OAC 1501:31-13-08 J per 2009 state rules, now does beheading a fish constitute part of the cleaning process?


Where in the article did you read that a fish was cleaned at the lake...???
Geezus, let the man enjoy his moment of fame and leave the conjecture out of it.


----------



## Fishman

lol..... PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Lake Isabella a Pay Lake???????


----------



## dinkbuster1

Fishman said:


> lol..... PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Lake Isabella a Pay Lake???????


Isabella WAS a "private paylake" and was taken over by the local park district. it is still stocked with fish just like a "pay-pond", and i do believe you "have to pay-to-fish" so technically i guess you can say it still is a "paylake" lol. 

btw, i think we all know someone who owns one of those "Majic scales" that seem to inflate the weights of their catches.


----------



## crappiedude

Hook N Book said:


> Geezus, let the man enjoy his moment of fame and leave the conjecture out of it.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Let him have his moment.


----------



## joemancincy

Its not mine but i wish it was darn it! lets see if this picture works im new at this but this is another picture of the cat from Lake Isabella.


----------



## smokey joe

That picture is much better, that fish is at least 85 or 90..look at the shoulders it has on it..WOW


----------



## dinkbuster1

yeah that pic is much better! it does now look to be, at least to me between 80-90lb!


----------

